# Unecessary laparoscopy?



## juneswan (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello,

I went for my first appointment in regards to IUI at my local hospital today, and was astounded when the gynecologist said I am being sent for a laparoscopy. I went away feeling that this is unnecessary, as he is jumping straight to surgery when he has not even examined me, let alone tried any other methods of investigation. Me and my husband were in the room with him for about ten minutes tops. He also said that my husband (who is female-to-male transsexual) will have to lose weight or we will be denied treatment, but his fertility has nothing to do with the situation. I am in a same sex relationship, which is why we were referred, and I am only 27 with no health issues or infertility issues. I have called them up and requested another appointment with this doctor, and his secretary told me that he sends everybody for a laparoscopy by default. I was shocked as I have read so many other people's experiences, including people in the same situation who have not been sent for surgery, and I am worried that I am being taken for a ride. I am scared that if I refuse surgery, they will deny me treatment. 

Any advice appreciated, as I have no one else to ask about this


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello Juneswan,

I have to agree with you - it sounds odd that you should be sent for a Lap as standard. I had one at the beginning of my journey and it is quite an invasive procedure and I was advised to take a week off work afterwards. From reading your post, I can't see why you would need a lap as there is no indication that you have any fertility issues. Maybe if the IUI doesn't work after a couple of goes, you explore if there are any other issues, but at the moment it does seem excessive.

On the flip side of that, if there are issues, by having a laparoscopy you know before your IUI and have a chance to deal with them.

I think the most important thing is that you feel comfortable with your treatment. Before you have a procedure you need to be confident that it is the right thing to do. This might mean rescheduling another appointment to sit down and talk it through with your consultant. I wouldn't worry about them refusing you treatment. Asking for more info isn't being difficult. And I don't think they can refuse you treatment if it is on the NHS anyway. 

If you still feel uncomfortable, you could also look at swapping hospitals. I had a choice of a number of hospitals where I could cycle. 

x


----------



## juneswan (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi Franny,

Thankyou so much for your reply, I was worried that we (my husband especially) were being difficult or worrying for no reason. We have tried to conceive with Cryos a couple of times but ultimately had to stop because of money, and my cycles are regular and normal. My GP said he could see nothing wrong with me and was happy to refer us, but he is inexperienced and was honest about not really knowing what to do next, so I wasn't aware that I could opt for a different hospital. I've asked for another appointment to see him and I hope to request a different approach as I was totally gobsmacked when he said surgery first, like I said he hasn't done a single blood test or examination of me. I am also worried that he is performing surgery on people who don't need it, I understand that he needs to be thorough but I just don't feel confident in what he has said. Thankyou for your reassurance though, I feel a little better about it


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi

Seems to jump the gun a little.......although can only be a positive thing in that the only thing you will gain from having the lap surgery is knowledge of what is going on inside you - as to whether there is anything stopping conception taking place for you.

I was put forward for blood tests, was then given Clomid with my husband, and then was referred for a Hysteroscopy first (camera through the cervix into uterus) - which appeared to show everything was fine internally within my uterus - however after being sent away for several months I was then referred for a lap surgery and found that I had a problem with my fallopian tubes.

I do think that the Dr appears to be going for the last option first as such - instead of investigating other more minor procedures, etc. before going straight for a lap surgery.

May be worth chatting your feelings through with the clinic and see what they have to say.

Good luck

x


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi,

It does seem as if your doctor is jumping to later stage investigations before looking at other options but as someone who is several yrs down the ttc road I would do it. It will show up any issues that can be sorted before spending any more time of money. That's just my opinion though. It's hard to get fertility stuff done by NHS without a fuss so I would jump at the chance!


----------

